# Sad--Can't Do Knitting



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well KPers,

Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit. 

That made me question why I could crochet as well as I do. I realized in looking at my technique that I do all of the work with my right hand, which has all of the feeling. My nerve damaged hand only holds the thread for tension. It needs not "feel" anything or "work" at all.

So, I am now content to be the best crocheter that I can be. I will be posting some of my work soon. Thanks to all for the encouraging words to inspire me in the knitting realm.

Contented,
Brenda D.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww. I am so sorry, but you know what? There are tons and tons of crochet afghan patterns that are much prettier than the knitted ones.
I can't tell you how many times I have drooled over a pattern only to find it is crochet and I can't do that -- yet. Can't wait to see what you have done.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the nerve damage to your hand. But I admire your spirit and look forward to seeing the "best crocheting" ever! My best to you.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have nerve damage but I think I will always be a better crocheter than knitter. I don't know if its because I learned to crochet first or that I can work crochet faster. 

And there ain't nuttin' wrong with being the best you can be at anything! You go, Girl!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh...so sorry for you. I had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands before I started knitting...and now I have it back again. The doctor says I should keep knitting. My right hand finger tips are numb....but doesn't affect my knitting. Good luck with crocheting. Did you try continental knitting??? Holding the yarn in your left hand. I've heard others say it is similar to crochet. Just a thought. Post pictures


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had 2 ministrokes that left my left hand and lower arm numb. The feeling is coming back, but I did't think I'd ever get to knit again. Found if I propped left arm tight against body I could use tht arm very little and let my "crochet" hand do all the work. Fortunaltly the feeling is coming back, but I am still better at crochet than knitting. Keep up your good spirits. There's not a thing wrong with crochet in my book.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been trying to learn to knit with the yarnin my lefthand, with little success. I'm sure I could do it if I was determined enough, but I already knit so well with the yarn in my right hand, there's little incentive.

But I've been trying to analyze why I'm having trouble. It all seems to come down to having to use my left hand to do so much so precisely.

When I hold the yarn in my right hand, I don't do more with my left hand than hold the needle, and feel where the next stitch is.

I'm wondering if a different way of knitting might make it moreworkable for you.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

And they call this "Paradise?"


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, but from the profile pic I can see that you crochet things that I don't know that I would attempt to make. We do what we can when the body begins to fall apart on us. Keep working your "magic" with the yarn and crochet hooks. 

My finger tips are a bit numb also, but I'm able to knit and crochet pretty well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


Since you say your 'nerve damaged hand only holds the thread for tension', I don't understand why you aren't able to knit Continental style. The way I was taught to knit/crochet, the yarn is 'threaded' on the fingers of the left hand the same way for both knitting and crocheting. The only difference is that my index finger is an inch or more from the hook than the needle tips, but I've seen other knitters who hold their index exactly the same for both. Unless ... your problem is just holding onto the needle. If that's the case, you might look into using a knitting sheath or belt. It could steady your left needle so that your hand needn't do more than slightly support the tip and tension the yarn.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are a wonderful crocheter - I flick the yarn with my right hand and only hold the left needle. I don't think you need to 'feel' that well with that hand. I have even seen poeple knit with one hand, where the left hand needle is held in a clamp. It you really want to knit, you canm with practice and repetition. If it is frustrating you and taking all the fun out of learning - then it is knittings loss....


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What about machine knitting? Would that expand your knitting possibilities? There has to be a way to make it work out for your situation. Don't give up yet!


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Brenda, Just found this link last week. Have no idea how good this ebook is, but it looked interesting. It teaches you how to change any knit pattern to a crochet pattern, and visa versa.
It may let you make some of those knitted things that you just love....
Let me know if you buy it and like it cause it's still on my "thinking about it" list. 
Take care...Belle aka Brenda 
PS...Always get excited when I find another Brenda as there dont seem to be all that many!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry about your left hand!

Perhaps you would be interested in trying Leisure Arts Knooking ... you knit with a crochet hook. There is an online group, too.

Check http://www.youtube.com - Search for 'knooking'.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Hey Brenda, Just found this link last week. Have no idea how good this ebook is, but it looked interesting. It teaches you how to change any knit pattern to a crochet pattern, and visa versa.
> It may let you make some of those knitted things that you just love....
> Let me know if you buy it and like it cause it's still on my "thinking about it" list.
> Take care...Belle aka Brenda
> PS...Always get excited when I find another Brenda as there dont seem to be all that many!


I'll be interested in knowing all about changing patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Sorry about your left hand!
> 
> Perhaps you would be interested in trying Leisure Arts Knooking ... you knit with a crochet hook. There is an online group, too.
> 
> Check http://www.youtube.com - Search for 'knooking'.


I will be trying knooking soon. Thanks.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> What about machine knitting? Would that expand your knitting possibilities? There has to be a way to make it work out for your situation. Don't give up yet!


I'm looking into loom knitting now. Thanks.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> > Well KPers,
> ...


Holding the needle and moving the working on the needle to the end of the needle seems to be my problem. I haven't seen a sheath or belt used. Don't worry. I haven't totally given up on the idea. I have just set it on the back burner for the time being. Thanks.
Brenda D


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

And what about that knitting device that was discussed a week or so ago? That one thst the young man invented for his grandmother.
Susan


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

msusanc said:


> And what about that knitting device that was discussed a week or so ago? That one thst the young man invented for his grandmother.
> Susan


Oh Susan, I guess I didn't read about that one. I will try and find it. Thanks.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your hand. It must be very frustrating for you. Anyway keep your chin up and good luck with your crocheting.


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

so so Good. At least you gave it a go . but being good with cro. I think thats brilliant. keep it up. Love hearing things like this. ..... go go go. x


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


I'm with Nancyk! I am always seeing patterns that are crocheted and I marvel at those that can do it. Also, as I have heard people say, it is faster. The spirit is strong and willing and I know we are going to see lots of great pieces from you. Hang in there and let us know how things are going from time to time. Hugs!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried machine knitting.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I am very happy for you. Being able to crochet is wonderful. Enjoy it.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

You could try knitting the Portuguese way. 
You only have to hold the knitting needle in your left hand, and the right hand does all the work. Have a look on U tube for how to do it. 
You hold the needle in the left hand, the yarn goes from right to left around your neck and you use your right hand thumb to guide the yarn into the left hand needle. There is a special pin that you can pin to your clothes which feeds the yarn through, but you can work quite well with yarn at the back of the neck. They say it is a good way to work if you have arthritis in your ands too or restricted movement. Its worth a try. Terri.


----------



## Suzie B (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> > Well KPers,
> ...


I was going to recommend a knitting sheath of some sort too. It would take a bit of getting used to, but I'm sure it would work for you.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Tunisian crochet looks like knitting.


----------



## Cookie7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to see you have had to give up kniitting, but have you seen this knitting aid? 
http://knittingaid.com/about
or tried the gloves for RSI?
Hope this is a helpful suggestion


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know in England we knit differently from America but I don't knit like a lot of others do with needles 'waggling' about.
Try this method taught by my mother and her mother, the only thing you will have in your left hand is a needle. I use long knitting needles and I tuck the end of the needle under my right arm just to steady it. I cast on with the thumb method.
First row of stocking stitch K1 row.
Left hand needle contains all the stitiches. Push right hand needle into the stitch bring wool around needle, needle being held steady under right arm, and take stitch off. As a child it was known as in, through, round and off. Continue to the end and k1. Turn knitting and purl side will be facing you. Tuck needle under arm, k1, bring wool in front of needle and then purl in the same way. Needle is in the purl direction, wool round, through and off. k1 at the end. As your knitting grows the weight is distributed between each hand with the right taking most of the weight.
hope this helps.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your problem....but, as everyone has said, crocheting is beautiful in and of itself. I've made over a dozen crocheted afghans in the last 18 months and I enjoyed each and everyone of them. Even if I did make them, I think they're beautiful.
Happy crocheting!! I can't wait to see the lovely work you'll do!
JuneK


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 2 suggestions that you might try--- tunesian (sp?)or afghan stitch crochet has a knit stitch that looks identical to regular knit. It is not hard at all to do just requires a longer hook. Secondly, are the different looms. After a small learning curve you can make any thing with them that you can do with 2 needles. you- tube these techniques-- maybe you'll like to try one of them. Don't get me wrong-- I love regular crochet-- I just thought you might like the options.


----------



## ljcno3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried loom knitting?


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

As the other lady said, try knooking. I'm an inveterate knitter but have become "hooked" on knooking. I have made cowls, hats, scarves, blankets... my next project is a top-down sweater. Hooks can now be found everywhere. It's knitting done with a crochet hook. As more people get into it, I'm sure there will be many patterns adapted. I love it so much I had a special hook made by Ed Jenkins. It's a Q hook designed for big knits and it's wonderful to work with.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a reason for things to happen.....maybe you would have never found out what an excellent crocheter you have turned out to be. There is always a blessing somewhere and that just tells you that your cup is indeed half full! I can't crochet worth a darn but I feel that I am a darn good knitter so you see, let's be happy and not sad!


Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## barbiedollforu2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
Was sad to learn about the difficulty with knitting.
But oh so happy for you that you can crochet.
It's amazing when we have difficulties we find other ways to compensate by other means.
I love the doily you crocheted.
I always wanted to be able to do that but it takes a certain talent and one you certainly possess.
Keep showing your work with much pride.
You certainly are a very talented and creative lady.
Best of luck to you and keep on keepin on for you inspire other people to find other ways to do the things they enjoy.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of the nerve damage in your hand. It is always frustrating to be unable to do what we would like. I have no doubt that you are already an excellent crocheter, and will become even better!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Brenda, that must be so devastating to not be able to do a much loved craft. At least you can forge ahead with you crochet, and I'll look forward to seeing your work posted in due course. Leonora.


----------



## ULUL2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Brenda19605: GEE... AM SO SORRY ABOUT THE NERVE DAMAGE TO YOUR HAND.. PART OF MY PROBLEM IS THE NUMBNESS IN MY FINGERS OF THE LEFT HAND. AS A RESULT I'M TRYING TO CROCHET.. BUT RECENTLY WAS LOOKING INTO & ORDERED A 28" KNITTING BOARD TO TRY THAT AS WELL.. HERE AT LEAST I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT HOLDING KNITTING NEEDLES IN MY HANDS. IT LOOKS EXCITING TO DO. TIME WILL TELL, THAT'S FOR SURE.
THERE ARE SEVERAL CO.'s OUT THERE BUT THE ONE THAT IS WELL KNOWN IS 'THE AUTHENTIC KNITTING BOARD.' 
LOVE YOUR STYLE & FORTITUDE. STICK WITH IT & KEEP THE FAITH..


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I wish I could crochet, it is a gift and I hope you find much joy in it as I do in knitting.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

The 2 suggestions on knooking and loom knitting are options I have tried. I really do like knooking. It's the same as crochet as far as hand useage. Hopefully they will come up with more patterns. You can even use regular patterns and do them with a knook hook. They have them at wal mart. You ought to try it. Loom knitting is great for making larger items. You can do small stuff too. Again the knifty knitter is also at Wal-MArt. More on them at Provocrafts.com and both have videos on U-Tube. give them a try and have fun.
Wish you well.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry about the nerve damage. Is it called neuropathy?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The best crocheter sounds like fun to me... good luck! Happy Crocheting!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your hand, I have RSI in my right hand (have had it since the 80's). A few years ago I had heart surgery and they took the arteries out of both arms, my hands go numb and pins and needles when in one pl;ace too long (no matter what I am doing). I have to stop and fling them about to get the feeling back. It must look funny.

Did you crochet the tablecloth in your avatar, it is beautiful. I knit and crochet (mainly knit at the moment).


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

That is really too bad! But there are so many beautiful patterns to crochet. Enjoy what you can do.... it is still an art.... take care.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news Brenda. I would love to crochet and have seen some beautiful patterns and I am sure you are fabulous at it. Keep going and don't give up. :thumbup:


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Brenda, so sorry to hear about the difficulties you are having. I can relate, as I have carpal tunnel and my right hand is often numb and tingly. But I'm glad you have resolved to deal with the problem in a positive way. Crochet is wonderful and creative and it is so good that you still have that as a creative outlet. Looking forward to pictures of your wonderful work! God bless.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

You could get a knitting machine or looms. I have a friend that was in an accident many years ago and loss the use of her left arm. She doesn't let that stop her she has a knitting machine and looms has made some really nice things.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Sorry about your left hand!
> 
> Perhaps you would be interested in trying Leisure Arts Knooking ... you knit with a crochet hook. There is an online group, too.
> 
> Check http://www.youtube.com - Search for 'knooking'.


Gee this looks interesting....definitely something to look into. Thanks for the link


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your hand.....but there are just as many beautiful things to crochet out there! My aunt never learned to knit or read a pattern but she could crochet up a storm. At 95 she had hardly any vision, had a glass eye and still crocheted doilies with the tiniest cord around with instructions from my mom. Every week she would go to see her and she would memorize a bit of the pattern. I now have the prettiest doilies around!!! More importantly is that you take care of yourself...
I am trying to learn Continental knitting because my hand gets sore - so far I managed to knit but purl is an impossible task! Take care!


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your hand, I know how you feel as my partner doesn't have full use of his left hand due to tendon damage, and he finds it very frustrating at times. I try to remind him of the things he can do with his hand, not to concentrate on what he cannot do. I am glad to see you have done the same and keep up your crocheting. You may never know, some feeling may return, my partner was told it would be about 2 yrs before he would have feeling in his small finger, he proved them wrong in less than 6 months he had some feeling, not a lot at first but slowly it is coming back, he works with his hand as in massaging it, fexing and stretching his fingers and wrist and twiddling (flipping)a coin. I am so proud of him and all the effort he is putting into his recovery. I wish you the same success, and if you don't have it, well as you said you can just crochet.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't be too sad. I have been making afghans for over 40 years and I usually use separate panels and some of my favorites are crochet patterns. I also have made up some of my own and now you can try new crochet ideas. Sorry you can't knit. I have nerve problems in my right hand and there are times when I must wear a brace and cannot knit or crochet so I understand your feelings. Good luck. Nanette


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

perhaps this way of knitting will help as you do most of the work with the right hand. The lady takes a time to get to the point but Iv'e been knitting this way forever. hope it helps


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


That is the best story of persistence and strength and acceptance. I LOVE crochet and plan to do it more after the holidays. Go onto the site "Knitting Patterns Central" and there are some great things to download and crochet - most of what you can do in knitting such as fingerless gloves and such that have a special look. Good luck and enjoy. Will be interested to see your work. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you talked to your doctor about seeing an occupational therapist? These are highly trained professionals who can show you how to do certain exercises to strengthen the hand. They also can show you ways to adapt. They have devices like oversized handles that fit over silverware to allow someone with arthritis to eat by themselves. Maybe they know of some adaptive way to knit or know of some aid or tool which could help you. And this is not just for knitting. If you're having trouble with that, you're probably having trouble doing other things which require fine motor skills. These professionals can enhance your life and make it better. Never throw in the towel. There's always a way.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I was sorry to hear that you can no longer knit -- at least in the usual sense. However, on looking at all the previous letters I have learned about knooking. What a great idea. Just goes to show there's more than one way to skin a cat! Good luck Brenda -- let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you will not be able to continue knitting. But at least you are able to crochet. That is a positive! Good luck!


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

Could you Knook? This is a relatively new approach to knitting with a corded crochet hook. I have not tried it yet but have read about it.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brenda, I admire your spirit - and your crocheting is beautiful. The world is full of things most of us would like to do but either can't for some reason - time, ability, lack of money, whatever. I think one of the secrets to happiness is to focus on what we can do, what brings us joy and helps us share joy with others, and not dwell on what we can't do. I'm sure your crocheting brings you (and others) joy and I look forward to seeing more of your work! And if you decide to try some of the ideas for knitting that others have posted, I hope you'll let us know how that goes, because taking on and overcoming a challenge can also bring a great sense of accomplishment and joy.

A wise man once told me, "Do what you want to do. Don't do what you don't want to do. Don't cause any unnecessary pain to anyone." I've applied that advice to many situations.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

nancyk said:


> And they call this "Paradise?"


Nancy-I love your little pooch!


----------



## loldaugh (Sep 15, 2011)

I just bought a kit at Walmart, it has 3 (different sized) crochet hooks in it. It is called Knook and you knit with a crochet hook. The instructions are included, I found it a bit tricky but I always like a challenge. I am going to play with it and get a better fell for it. I think it was $6.97, very affordable. Maybe you would like to try that.


----------



## tparkerwhetstone (Mar 29, 2011)

Check out Youtube.....For help...I wish you the best....


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Try the Knitting Board. I have miserable arthritis and when my hand won't allow me to knit in the "traditional" way I use this.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Hey Brenda, Just found this link last week. Have no idea how good this ebook is, but it looked interesting. It teaches you how to change any knit pattern to a crochet pattern, and visa versa.
> It may let you make some of those knitted things that you just love....
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a link to the ebook in your post. Could you post the link again? I've been looking for something like this! Thanks.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Cookie7 said:


> Sorry to see you have had to give up kniitting, but have you seen this knitting aid?
> http://knittingaid.com/about
> or tried the gloves for RSI?
> Hope this is a helpful suggestion


This is the knitting aid I referred to in my post -- just couldn't remember the name and was replying quickly as it was bedtime. Thanks for the link, Cookie.
Susan


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

I watched them all it looks great. I think you can do this.I sure hope so. I am going to try it and see if I can do it. This might be a good way to teach kids how to knit. Good luck Brenda.Let us know if it works for you. Therese


----------



## smbzlewis (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Brenda,

If you "throw" the yarn, your left hand really only needs to hold the needle. So not sure why you can't knit! I was in a class at Stitches last year with a woman who only had a right hand and she was knitting a pair of sock by putting the left hand needle under her left armpit...(she had a left arm down to the elbow). I was so amazed and inspired to see her knitting with 4 dpns! So you can do it! Don't give up!


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

have you seen the crohook demo?


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

If your avatar picture is any indication of your crocheting, you are AMAZING!!! Did you do that?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If the crocheted tablecloth in your avatar an example of your work, you do beautiful work. Like others have said, I'm looking forward to seeing your crochet beauties.



Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

With your strength and determination just follow your heart and you will succeed. God bless you!
Crocheting is beautiful also.
Kathy


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

I know how you feel, I have nerve damage in my neck frome a surgery, and it runs down trough, my shoulders and both arms and hands, and my left is the worst. I have carpal tunnel in both wrists. I had an operation on the left (it was the worst). I had the operation almost 2 yrs ago and it is almost as bad as before the operation, Knitting is out and I can only crochet for a short time, but I still crochet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My mother in law had carpel tunnel and never had surgery for it. Both of her hands were numb. She still did everything she always had. Beautiful and tasty pastry, crocheted beautifully and could adjust any pattern any way she wanted, sewed beautifully, and did some knitting, tho it was not something she did a lot of. She preferred crochet. Enjoy your wonderful talent of crochet, and try knitting again occasionally. You may find that eventually you can knit again. Therapy is a great suggestion. You might try a sporting goods store like Dick's or Dunam's for an exercize tool that strengthens the fingers and hands. DH uses one to strengthen his fingers to play guitar, DGS uses it to strengthen his hand (he's 8) for baseball, as he has trouble closing the glove on the ball. 

Tami


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit continental, and all the work is done with my right hand...I also find that using circular needles, regardless of the project, causes less tension to my wrists, fingers, and arms. I am sure whatever you crochet will be fabulous!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

could do loom knitting? I know its not quite the same but it would change up the routine.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry that you have a problem. Have you tried knitting the European way. (Carrying the yarn on your left hand, as for crochet, and working with your right hand.)

I used to crochet more than knit until I discovered this method. I don't know if it would work for you but it is worth a shot.

Good luck.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't give up hope. Try the continental style of knitting. Most of the work is done with the right hand. Besides, you will be less likely to drop stitches with this method. Good luck!!!


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

I do loom knitting and I have made a number of things on my looms, I will be receiving my knook I ordered the end of this week.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

you go girl; just continue to experiment with ways that you can get that "loop inside a loop", and you will find a happy medium. best wishes.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was so sorry to read your message, but delighted that you can crochet. 

I knit Continental style, and the only thing I do with my left hand is hold the yarn the same way as when I crochet and just keep the needle with the stitches resting against the middle finger of my left hand with my thumb resting on top of the needle! I am sorry that even that is more than you can do. I do all the knitting with my right hand. 

I look forward to you posting your crocheted accomplishments. 

God bless....

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Stephie... that is what I do... I learned to knit this way when we were stationed in Europe. It is called Continental Style knitting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


Your crocheting is absolutely gorgeous! I've never been able to crochet. If I could, I'd want to make things as beautiful as yours.

I'm left-handed, and I learned to knit from my mother, who was right-handed. She didn't know there were other ways to knit, so I learned to knit as a right-hander would.

I mainly use my right hand in knitting. It seems to do much of the work. Go figure.

Anyway, whether you give knitting another try or stick to crocheting, the most important thing is that you enjoy what you do.

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh but I love crochet also. I'm always trying to figure out which one I live the best. There is something very soothing about crochet to me as the hook goes through the hole and the yarn runs through my fingers. Silly huh? But I'm very aware of it!


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the doily


----------



## evelene (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm happy for you, Brenda. Crochet will give you a lot of satisfaction. Got to concentrate on what we can do and not what we can't. Good for you.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I give you credit all the credit in the world for trying everything you have tried. Don't totally give up, but keep a small swatch of knitting in your bag, and when you aren't totally frustrated, pick it up and see what you can do. Don't do it for long, just a few rows or stitches...until then, I wish I could crochet...but for some reason I can't/don't whatever, Enjoy what you can do...and I understand you crochet very well and make beautiful things.
Good luck, Hope to see you more and more.


----------



## Connie West (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe you can do loom knitting, as you will use your right
hand, if you are right handed. I just made a scarf on a loom
and it was fun and turned out nice. Good luck!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Crocheting is great too! There's many beautiiful patterns for anything you might want to try. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Brenda,
Keep up the crocheting and become the best!
You have a great attitude.
WVBetty



Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

If you have not tried continental knitting you might think about it as all you do is hold the yarn in your left hand. Another alternative is to put the left needle in some type of vise with the stitches forward the holding area. You can push stitches off with the left hand and just use your right hand to knit. Years ago knitters wore knitting belts which were straw stuffed leather pouches. They stuck a needle in the straw, push the stitches off rapidly with the left hand while throwing the yarn with the right.
Nancy


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your nerve damage in your hand, but at least you can still crochet and there are such lovely things crocheted too. I look fwd to seeing your work in the future. ;-)


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, be the best at crochet, if knitting isn't working because of your hands. I am a crocheter. I have crocheted for 27 years. I only recently took up knitting (last January). I was trying to make a knitted afghan for a volunteer group locally. Long story short, I tried and tried, but after ripping it out for the 3rd or 4th time, I decided I would never get anywhere, so I am crocheting one. I haven't given up on knitting, but to me the whole crochet aspect is so less complicated. But I never heard of knooking. I looked at the you-tube videos by leisure arts suggested here and I may have found a new love. We will see. I am also a nurse, and any adaptations needed to enjoy your "leisure art" is good. Don't stress over not being able to knit. There are a lot of people who cannot crochet as nicely as you do. I find crocheting very relaxing, making crocheting so therapuetic. God bless.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear about that. I do a lot of crocheting, too. I have made 2 queen sized afghans for my grown sons and dils beds. I love crochetins too. Lots of great patterns out there. Mary


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Hey Brenda, Just found this link last week. Have no idea how good this ebook is, but it looked interesting. It teaches you how to change any knit pattern to a crochet pattern, and visa versa.
> It may let you make some of those knitted things that you just love....
> Let me know if you buy it and like it cause it's still on my "thinking about it" list.
> Take care...Belle aka Brenda
> PS...Always get excited when I find another Brenda as there dont seem to be all that many!


Brenda:

Could you please send me the link for the eBook about changing knitting to crochet. I would love to have it.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


Hi Brenda

I thought that you might like this link in case you haven't already found it http://www.allfreecrochet.com/. I'm beginning to think that I am not meant to be a knitter. And I do not have a reason other than I just don't seem to get it.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope you give the looms or knitting boards a try. I have one & I just love it.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Try loom knitting. I cannot handle two needles, but I can hold the loom in my right hand (I am left handed) and work the stitches with my left. There are lots of instructions on YouTube. Sandy


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be interested in knowing all about changing patterns. Thanks.[/quote]

I have the Needles to Hook book and just haven't tried it so let me know if it works for you. I do knit but am much better at crochet.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm really sorry you can't knit, I know how addicting it is. Have you thought of loom knitting? I have done loom knitting for several years and it's wonderful! You can create any knitting stitch on a loom, it goes very quickly and I find it equally enjoyable and addicting. There are lots of loom makers on the internet. I started with Knifty Knitters, which is a large gauge loom and easy to start on. I really think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Knancy said:


> If you have not tried continental knitting you might think about it as all you do is hold the yarn in your left hand. Another alternative is to put the left needle in some type of vise with the stitches forward the holding area. You can push stitches off with the left hand and just use your right hand to knit. Years ago knitters wore knitting belts which were straw stuffed leather pouches. They stuck a needle in the straw, push the stitches off rapidly with the left hand while throwing the yarn with the right.
> Nancy


I think that Schoolhouse Press still carries knitting belts. You might want to take a look at that. I believe they may carry knitting sheaths, which hold a knitting needle in place.

Hazel


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can afford it, try a machine!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. I love your attitude and maybe with time, some of the feeling will come back. I had a rt. brain stroke and had feeling deprevation on my left side. Of course, that included my hand. Gradually with lots of work, the feeling is almost all back. I worked hard oh PT and set my mind. Don't give up!!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

sadly also I have found out I cannot cross stitch.. can not hold the needle fingers just don't feel ... thank God I can crochet and knit ...


----------



## DTPT (Sep 6, 2011)

Please do not give up trying. I have been a physical therapist for over 65 years. In analyzing what I do when knitting and crocheting I really see no difference. You hold with the left hand for both. It is the right hand than moves the hook or the needle. ( unless you have been knitting continental method. )

Please do try again and I know it takes practice to hold firmly. Do not see where you are located. I am outside Dallas and would be willing to help you -no charge if close enough. I have knitted for 82 years but am young at heart.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Brenda, I think everyone has one challenge or another. I admire your for working around it! As the female sheep said to her best girlfriend,
"Ewe go girl!"
marilyn


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you tried TENS ? this is very effective to treat nerve damage and a doctor can prescribe you to buy a little machine and apply it yourself.
I suffered a real bad shingles and got my left hand nerves injured, but after the treatment (vaccines, drugs, etc.), Dr. applied TENS and after that, I felt more comfortable; then, every time the nerves are triggered (because the after-shingles pain and nerve damage never leaves me) I work with this device.
Hope to be of service to you.


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

Hi Brenda,
Sorry to hear about your problem.Have you tried the Scottish way of knitting. You use 2 needles, the left one is kept under your arm and doesn't really move . All of the work is done with the right hand and arm. All you may do with the left hand is to push stitches near to the end of the needle. Hope this helps

Margaret


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry to hear about the non knitting but u still have a God given talent, we have to be happy and content with what we have .i cannot crochet very well at all .u r right " be the best u can be "


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

You can knit! Have you seen the Knook? I just got an email from Interweave. It's a combination of knitting and crocheting. You use only one needle/hook. You hold the yarn in your left hand just like crocheting.
Check it out. It may be the answer.
Good Luck!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

have you tried a knitting loom?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


My daughter does beautiful work with her Knifty Knitter loom. Have you tried that? Otherwise as Crochet is my choice as well I wouldn't be too disappointed. I do both, but mostly Crochet. Best wishes, Sue


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! If I could crochet like that, I wouldn't bother knitting.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I can knit but my hands hurt more now. I still knit but less.
I love your crocheting. I am left handed and with effort can do a bit of it but I'm a beginner and I find learning a bit harder now too. Maybe I will tackle that some day. My neighbor makes such beautiful work in Granny Squares.
Kitty Jo


----------



## mtn meme (Feb 17, 2011)

Like your attitude, girl.
I checked out the knooking link and will try that since I sometimes get tendonitis from knitting...too much arm action, I suppose.
I often remind myself that one of the secrets of succesful aging is focusing on what I can still do and letting go of the things that I can't.


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

God bless you Brenda. I know how nerve damage feels, and thank God that you CAN crochet. I too am not a wonderful knitter, but I will hang in there and try. I feel I can crochet better, but the desire is there to knit so onward I go. Keep in there and do the best you can with your crochet work. Martha


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the ideas. I will keep looking in to them to see what will work.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cookie7 said:


> Sorry to see you have had to give up kniitting, but have you seen this knitting aid?
> http://knittingaid.com/about
> or tried the gloves for RSI?
> Hope this is a helpful suggestion


Thanks so much. I checked out this site. What a cool device. This could be a viable solution to my problem if I can figure out how to feel the stitches on the left needle. Together we will get there yet. Thanks for all the replies.

Brenda D


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried Loom Knitting???


----------



## Tisherbelle (Aug 11, 2011)

If you are interested in having your "fabric" look like it's been knitted, check out the KNOOK. It's a crochet hook with a lanyard at the other end. You'll be crocheting. Picking up the yarn is a little different,m but there are tutorials online that are really good. It's sold at WalMart. Check the web searching for KNOOK. It's put out by LeisureArts.
Good Luck
Tisherbelle


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a great and comfortable thing to realize our limitations and move on. You go, girl! Be a wonderful crocheter.


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

That makes me sad for you. Have you tried loom knitting? I have some problems with my hands at times that makes knitting painful. I was introduced to knitting looms. You don't have to have the same range of motion that you need to needle knit. There isn't anything that you can't do with looms. I just bought a Martha Stewart Knit and weave loom, and I love it. Check it out on youtube. See if you might want to try it.
Helen


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to work with a girl who knitted with one needle under her arm. She was very fast. I tried it and the needle kept falling so I gave up trying.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this has happened. It must really be a hard pill to swallow. I saw the Knook online and you might want to look at it. The right hand is the working hand. You Tube has a demo you can watch. Or you might not want to upset yourself looking into something might cause more grief. Just a thought. My prayer is that you have peace and continued ability to crochet. I believe that when one door closes God opens another for us. I pray that door opens soon and has wonderful things behind it for you.


----------



## Larfing Kookaburra (Jun 19, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Aww. I am so sorry, but you know what? There are tons and tons of crochet afghan patterns that are much prettier than the knitted ones.
> I can't tell you how many times I have drooled over a pattern only to find it is crochet and I can't do that -- yet. Can't wait to see what you have done.


Aussie Carmel here. Im left handed and back in the early 60s noone would help me to learn Crochet. I got the Patons teaching book and taught myself. With a husband from Holland I also learned the Dutch terms. Grateful


----------



## RuthHud (May 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the knitting, but I agree with the others - lots of lovely crochet to do! Look forward to seeing your work in the future.


----------



## dtypr (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried loom knitting? I am new to it and not very confident but it maybe an option for you. I find loom knitting to be a bit slow but it could work for you. Also how about Tunisian crochet? It looks just like knitting but acts like crochet.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Brenda--As many times as I have tried to crochet my mind just doesn't get it so I knit and you crochet and we can be a compatible pair!!!! Just hang in there. We're cheering for you-----


----------



## westmount 80 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good for you! When we find we can't do one thing, we usually can find something else we can do.

I make quilts with a group from our church, just sqares and rectangles that form one pattern or another. It is good that I have discovered knitting from years gone by that I can work on any time of the day 

Janice


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I like your positive attitude. I prefer crocheting blankets anyway and there are lots of other possibilities to crochet especially with all the online patters. You go girl!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

helenc67 said:


> That makes me sad for you. Have you tried loom knitting? I have some problems with my hands at times that makes knitting painful. I was introduced to knitting looms. You don't have to have the same range of motion that you need to needle knit. There isn't anything that you can't do with looms.


I have also found looms a great alternative when I can't use my hands. I wrapped the "stick" on a piece of soft PVC or hose so it's easier to hold.
I like your spirit Brenda, this is just one more challenge!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so sorry but you will be the best crocheter ever.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your dilema; I know my mother missed crochet so much, when she had a stroke. Can you do designs? perhaps you could do that or draw? I love using graph paper, and do cables, etc...just a thought.
hope you get a turn-around.


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,my name is Pat,in 1973 I had brain surgery,I am paralyzed on my left side.my left hand has no motor control.it took some doing but I have been knitting for a long time. I usually sit on the couch with my knitting in my lap.I can hold the left needle some ,but I just work off it most work is done with right hand,so don't give up. Just practice until you find what will work for you....Good luck


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, sorry about that left hand by golly,,, but hey,,, I love to crochet and there are so many beautiful patterns out there. Looking forward to seeing some of your work. Please don't feel so bad OK? See ya


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Brenda, so sorry to hear about yr nerve damage, but was happy at yr positive attitude. I am sure u will be the best crocheter. I will look forward to see yr work. I am new to Knitting Paradise, my husband passed away last yr, had to give my house up, gave away most of the house stuff and had to move in with my son, looking for a job pls pray for me. We all go through things in life every person has a story. I will pray for yr recovery and hopefully u will be able to knit again. TC hajra.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good for you. There are lovely projects you can work. Lots of us have some limits in our hands or fingers and will join you soon. 

Karen


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Just when the road starts to run smooth a "new" challenge pops up. But I see you have it well in hand.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I switch between the two. Did you crochet the doily in your profile pic? I crocheted that one before, it graces my dining room table :thumbup: 

crochetpatterncentral.com is where I find a lot of my patterns. 

Good luck, and smile..
:-D


----------



## Putnam (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you ever done needle tatting? The left hand holds the needle, while the right hand makes the knots. Lots of lovely patterns are available.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry about your left hand, but you can crochet almost anything that you can knit. I have crochet sweaters as well as knitted ones, but don't give up trying,you might surprise yourself. Good Luck


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Well if your crocheting is any thing like your avatar I would be very happy! There are some lovely sweaters and all kinds of wear ables out there to crochet. I crochet too so enjoy your craft :-D :-D


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I learned to chrochet first and I use the continental method of knitting and it's easy since I'm used to holding my yarn in my left hand...I've tried the other way but it's so awkward for me and slows me down... It's just what feels best or "RIGHT"...I also have carpal tunnel in my right hand but knitting doesn't bother it...some other things do...I've had the surgery in my left hand and it's perfect again...no numbness...had the best doc in the world and I'm tempted to go back to East TN to him for the right hand also...not till I absolutely have to...
Best of luck with your hand and don't be afraid to have it fixed if it's carpal tunnel...so glad I did...As far as chrocheting goes...it's beautiful...my Mother was a lefty and did gorgeous crocheting...


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Good on you Brenda
can't hold a good woman down
xx


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Might be able to stick left arm into a sling and put the left knitting needle in there as well -- while using right hand needle.

Probably would feel very strange for a while but everything feels strange until we get used to it, right?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have a disability that stops you knitting, but look on the bright side. I CANNOT crochet, always end up with a birds nest, but when I trawl the free patterns the beautiful one's are always crochet. How annoyed I feel as there are some I would like to make, especially the lovely little angels which would be great for my Ladies Group Christmas bazaar.
So I suppose we should count our blessings for the things we are able to do. 
Carry on Crocheting.
I know the things you make will be lovely and look forward to seeing them. I will probably be green with envy


----------



## ULUL2 (Sep 29, 2011)

HI ALL: I NEED YOU HELP! I WOULD LIKE TO CROCHET AN AFGHAN USING 3 PLY YARN. A NICE LIGHT WEIGHT AFGHAN..
MOST OF THE PATTERNS I FIND ARE FOR FOUR PLY OR WORSTED YARN WHICH WOULD BE TOO HEAVY FOR ME..
CAN I USE A 3 PLY IN THAT PATTERN USING A LARGER CROCHET HOOK?
PLEASE, HELP ME OUT, IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS OR KNOW OF PATTERNS THAT CALL FOR 3 PLY!
THANX MUCH.. Lu


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Saw your other topic with the pictures of your crochet doily work. If it were me, I'd be happy with the crochet work you do. With the deficit in my left hand, I'm sticking close to the crochet hook. I did try knooking and like it alot. Still playing with it, but I can do it with good results. Your a natural with crochet thread. I can't manage that at all. You do some phenominal work.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

petunia41 said:


> Hi,my name is Pat,in 1973 I had brain surgery,I am paralyzed on my left side.my left hand has no motor control.it took some doing but I have been knitting for a long time. I usually sit on the couch with my knitting in my lap.I can hold the left needle some ,but I just work off it most work is done with right hand,so don't give up. Just practice until you find what will work for you....Good luck


You are a brave and determined soul. God bless you. No one has an excuse when you hear stories like this.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

True crafters always find a way to create. You are a true crafter and even though you are not able to knit now it may find it's way back into your life.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Well KPers,
> 
> Sadly, I realized this weekend that I will never be a knitter. Due to nerve damage in my left hand, I have very minimal feeling in those fingers. In working with the knitting needles trying every method I could find on the net, I realized I could not feel the needles well enough to knit.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NEVER SAY NEVER, Brenda! I just swatched your issue = it is DOABLE....the hard stitches = more complicated..........How bad do you want to knit??????

Okie......in crocheting, you're not holding onto the WIP at all? You're just tensioning the yarn with your non-main hand????? So, it's (the WIP) laying on your lap and the main hand is doing all the work? I'd like to see a pic of that but can't of course unless you have skype and a web cam......so:

Let me swatch both knitting and crocheting........

Have your tried combined continental knitting? I crochet, too.

I'm swatching this right now for you, Brenda......am a combined continental knitter which uses the K German picking stitch - the purl is odd but a missor image of the K st.

I am indeed knitting and with my main hand and the WIP is on my lap.....I've laid my non-main hand under the WIP and on my thighs.........with the right angle, this is working.....in the K st......let me try purl......no problem.......get the right angle......injured hand is just laying on the lap and not letting the WIP get away......like using an open fist......

With the Russian purl through the front = a mirror image of the Continents German picking st, this is DOABLE.

How bad do you want to knit?

Let me try some fancy sts......little trouble there = urge to let non main hand hold the needle....I kept at it, though and with practice, I'd get it done.......

That Russian purl sts = complicated...but........let's do this:

How bad do you want to knit? I'm telling you that you can. I finally just took and ace bandage and wrapped my left hand fingers to my thigh to see what more I could do.....I do know this.....you can K & P. The fancier stitches will take practice.

Do you English throw now? Let me do this in English (and Peruvian) throwing..........Yup = the side of my palm keeps the WIP on my lap.....fingers straight across my lap just bracing and not gripping.......

Wanna send me a private message?

In combined continental, the needle tips do the work and you only hold on to the needles - a tight grip isn't totally necessary......so, if you're crocheting and laying the WIP on your lap you should be able to knit combined continental with the WIP on your lap........

There is almost NO hand or finger movement with this method.

Hail me, eh?

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

It would be a good idea to make a small sample of different size hooks and see if you like the way they turn out...They will be lacey looking if your hook is to large...bigger spaces and holes...but, you may like that...so do some samples and see what you like best...you may have to add some width and length to make it big enough...again you'll know by your sample...let us know what you decide to do...Have fun~~~ :-D


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you thought about making a ripple afghan? The one I make is using only a single crochet (sc) and can be as light/heavy as you would like.



ULUL2 said:


> HI ALL: I NEED YOU HELP! I WOULD LIKE TO CROCHET AN AFGHAN USING 3 PLY YARN. A NICE LIGHT WEIGHT AFGHAN..
> MOST OF THE PATTERNS I FIND ARE FOR FOUR PLY OR WORSTED YARN WHICH WOULD BE TOO HEAVY FOR ME..
> CAN I USE A 3 PLY IN THAT PATTERN USING A LARGER CROCHET HOOK?
> PLEASE, HELP ME OUT, IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS OR KNOW OF PATTERNS THAT CALL FOR 3 PLY!
> THANX MUCH..  Lu


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

People like you never cease to amaze me. You are so positive and I admire you greatly. Keep up the good work and happy crafting.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Good for you Brenda...I'm glad that you have found another way to use your desire for crafting! I recently dislocated my index finger...knitting is out however I have found that I can do limited crocheting until my hand gets tired and then I just wait a little bit!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My mother in law had carpel tunnel and never had surgery for it. Both of her hands were numb. She still did everything she always had. Beautiful and tasty pastry, crocheted beautifully and could adjust any pattern any way she wanted, sewed beautifully, and did some knitting, tho it was not something she did a lot of. She preferred crochet. Enjoy your wonderful talent of crochet, and try knitting again occasionally. You may find that eventually you can knit again. Therapy is a great suggestion. You might try a sporting goods store like Dick's or Dunam's for an exercize tool that strengthens the fingers and hands. DH uses one to strengthen his fingers to play guitar, DGS uses it to strengthen his hand (he's 8) for baseball, as he has trouble closing the glove on the ball.
> 
> After surgery my mom used a soft rubber ball to squeeze. It helped. My friend had therapy and they told her to put her palm on the wall and walk her fingers up the wall.
> 
> Tami


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Just a thought what if you had a hole drilled into a block of wood with corners rounded off so you could hold it between your legs with the needle sticking up at an angle out of the hole in the wood block. You could use the right hand needle to continental style knit which is using the pointed tip like a crochet hook to remove the stitches.

Family member had a stroke and soon as he got home started mowing the lawn which has hills and valleys. I thought he'd kill himself. Well it gave him strength in his legs and improved his stride. Just telling this to let you know that things improve. 

A friend knitted a lovely Kelly green scarf on size 12 needles using two knit two purl repeatedly. It was beautiful. Maybe larger needles would be easier?

Weaving on a loom is creative using yarn.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh, Brenda, I'm so sorry to hear that! Would a knitting machine help? I've never really taken a good look at how they operate so not sure if that would be feasible!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ahhhh, Brenda, I'm so sorry to hear that! Would a knitting machine help? I've never really taken a good look at how they operate so not sure if that would be feasible!


I don't know about any other than Incredible Knitting Machine by Bond...it takes two hands to use it, one to move the carriage and the other to feed the yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Brenda, if you can see your stitches, you don't really need to "feel" them. You can see when you are moving the stitches along the needle with your fingers. I know it takes more effort that way. Maybe just another way of looking at things is what will help, rather that just a different method. As I said before, my MIL had carpel tunnel so bad that she couldn't feel anything, but did beautiful work, no matter what craft she did. Right up until the week before she died. Keep up with the crochet, do the exercises. Your whole attitude is great!

Tami


----------



## busterandjake (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for 70 years. I haven't knit all summer, this week I sat down to knit hats for my 5 greatgrand sons. I find I no longer can knit because of artritis in my left thumb make it too painful. After a few sad days I read the post from the lady that can't knit. Now I'm happy to crothet from now on. Thanks for the moral boost.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I have alot of trouble with my hands so i try to do as much as i can before i loose them. It is great that you can crochet. You can try a knitting maching. i don't know if that would work for as i have never tried it. look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

toula said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have alot of trouble with my hands so i try to do as much as i can before i loose them. It is great that you can crochet. You can try a knitting maching. i don't know if that would work for as i have never tried it. look forward to seeing your work.


Yes that's what my doctor says too, "Use or Lose". Bummer! It isn't always easy!


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Brenda...so sorry to hear about your "nerve damage"...I have been an admire-er of Crochet, but can master only a Granny Square & could never follow a pattern...so grab that hook & enjoy every little loop you make !!


----------



## thelmalou (Sep 1, 2011)

I have osteo arthritis in all of my fingers, it is bone on bone. I do a lot of knitting & crocheting, every evening, it keeps my fingers from getting stiff. Each day is a gift, I count my blessings every day, every night I pray that
The Lord would never leave me without my needles, I'm 86 and life is good. Love this site, you gals have hands of gold, love ya.


----------



## ULUL2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Marny CA.
thanx for your suggestion.. it's a thought. will try to work something out..  take care.
ULUL2


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

thelmalou said:


> I have osteo arthritis in all of my fingers, it is bone on bone. I do a lot of knitting & crocheting, every evening, it keeps my fingers from getting stiff. Each day is a gift, I count my blessings every day, every night I pray that
> The Lord would never leave me without my needles, I'm 86 and life is good. Love this site, you gals have hands of gold, love ya.


You're great! I hope I can have this wonderful attitude if my fingers ever give me trouble. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problem with knitting, but crotchet is just as pretty, but I know in England there is a gadget that could help people knit who have difficulty. I read it in Simply Knitting one month. Maybe you could google regarding this gadget


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm very new to this site and just getting started here, and I feel bad that you're having such a problem. I don't know the "rules" here yet, so I may be saying something not allowed, but have you have ever considered loom-knitting? There are all kinds and sizes out there, to work with any gauge of yarn and the finished fabric is knitted, just like working on 2 needles. I love to knit and crochet, I crochet better than I knit, and when I discovered the results with loom-knitting I was really amazed. I started with the good ol' Knifty Knitter, but then found all the different looms with adjustable gauges. I have problems with my hands, too, and crocheting is even becoming painful now, but loom-knitting still works pretty good for me. Hope I didn't offend anyone. Sue


----------

